# Cabelas selling tractors



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

Drove by the local Cabelas today they had roughly 20 tractors sitting next to building. Look looked black. And had some camo accents with cabelas on the hood. Almost all had a cab and loader on them

Looked them up on Internet. They are 35-50 Hp. From a distance looked like Kubota but are TYM

Wonder how many of these they will sell

I'm sure if its like product inside they are way overpriced.

Jeff


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Just repainted TYM's. Look sharp, but I'm sure Cabela's sells them for a premium.

http://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=378150480

http://www.tym-tractors.com/


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, they sent me a catalog last week with their line of tractors.....thought I would never quit laughing. Wonder if they will take a low hour John Deere in on a trade. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I wonder how Cabelas service dept will be for these tractors?

I like walking threw cabelas but don't buy much there unless it is on close out.


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

for that matter ya i wonder how the trade in value on a cabelas tractor will be at JD in a year


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Does Cabelas have that big of a brand name that they can sell rebadged tractors? I've never been to a Cabelas and I'm only about 2 hours from their main store in western Nebraska. They just opened two stores in the Denver metro area.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Cabelas is a pretty big name now with stores all over the country.....building one less than 100 miles from me now. I have been to the Sidney, NE store many many times.....the interstate exit turned into a mini-town because of that store.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Had to look it up, at least it's South Korean instead of chinese.

The one I looked up at least had a Perkins engine, have always been real happy with any perkins we've had.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We looked at a TYM T723 when were looking for something to replace the IH 574 and the TYM isn't a bad looking tractor. I've heard a few horror stories about them but what tractor haven't we heard a few horror stories about ;-)

Their tractors are a bit light. They've a got nice list of standard features.

http://www.tym-tractors.com/t1003spec.php


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Like Mlappin we have always had excellent service from the Perkins engines that we had. But a company like Cabellas I don't know. The first two things I like to look at when I go to a dealer is the shop and parts department the heck with the salesman. Because eventually you are going to need parts and service even if you do most of your own maintance work you sometimes need advice at least I do and some dealers parts men are now just keyboard operators. No product no matter how good is no better than the after sale service you can get.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Having never seen one in person, the TYM tractors have a good look to them, another company that is similar I believe is kioti (coyote), I believe they use Perkins as well. I had a friend that had one, besides for all the things that I don't like about most compact tractors, his seems to be bulletproof, very good for the $ he spent. I think both of them are looking to capture some of kubotas market share.......perhaps instead of trying to play with the big dogs, kubota might want to look behind them....

However, I won't be buying a tractor from cabelas anytime soon....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I suspect cabelas may farm out the service work to a real dealer(s).


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> I suspect cabelas may farm out the service work to a real dealer(s).


No doubt.....Cabelas also used to have a walmart type return policy where folks would bring returns back after repeated uses(months). When Cabelas sold out to Wall Street a few years ago, they changed their return policy considerably......gotta take care of the stockholders now.

I think Dawg makes a great point about the TYM's and the Kioti's of the world in that they are more in direct competition with Kubota and that the continual slicing of the pie will have some affect.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

What I have bought at Cabellas has always been pretty good quality but higher priced also.

They have good Fudge also


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> What I have bought at Cabellas has always been pretty good quality but higher priced also.
> 
> They have good Fudge also


Stopped at the Cabelas in Grand Forks, MN about 5 years ago Cy.....on my way to Canada fishing and hunting.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Stopped at the Cabelas in Grand Forks, MN about 5 years ago Cy.....on my way to Canada fishing and hunting.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Never been to that one.I get to Mitchell S.D at least once per yr.I stay a block away from it when at Dakota Fest.Probably drive by it 10 times a yr.

Went to Owatonna.Mn last march for Farm & Power Show and checked out Cabellas there.It is a larger one.It has a lot more animal mounts.A African display even with full sized elephant mount.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

The larger Tym tractors look like LS tractors. I have heard some good things about these tractors..


----------

